# ZTR mower or ATV for plowing



## workingirl

Hello everyone! 
I dont know if I should put a snow plow on my ZTR or if I should buy a 4 wheeler and get a plow for it. I have several mowing accounts with a local bank branch and could charge almost anything to do their sidewalks when we actually get snow. 
I found two companies that have them for both ZTR snow plows and ATV snow plows but I dont know which to use or what to put one on.
www.agricover.com
www.mibarproducts.com
Please clue me in!


----------



## tawilson

Sounds like a good excuse to buy a 4 wheeler. Or you might want to consider a walk behind snowblower.


----------



## dunlaps lawncare

get a 4 wheeler


----------



## beerman6

I wouldnt want to replace a trans on a ZTR.$$$$


----------



## naturalgreen

I use a gator love the thing deere makes a great wide plow for the thing and you can get a cab and be indoors


----------



## naturalgreen

ztr will explode and most plows for 4 wheelers are truly not commercial so you need to spend alot on a good plow for the 4 wheeler.
plus the weight is not distributed for pushing


----------



## hondarecon4435

get an atv


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL

I also think you should get a quad its the perfect opportunity and trust me there a lot more fun than the ZRT, not to mention you can trail ride it all summer long. Personaly I would go with either a Honda or an Arctic Cat. Just my input.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I seen someone locally around here with a snowblower on a ztr and it looked like it was going good.


----------



## Chiefmorton

Polaris Ranger, then you can get a cab and a heater, mini truck.


----------



## workingirl

Thanks for the input!
I started pricing things out and a used quad would cost $3000.00 and a plow lift package is $850.00 which is alot of money to have invested if I only use it a couple times a year. The guy at Mibar said the plow and hydraulic lift for my ZTR would be about $800.00 and I would also get a free set of tire chains with my order. I asked the dealer who I got my Snapper from and he said the hydrastatic drive wouldnt be affected and since it's still under warranty thru him I dont think he's lying. 
I like the snow blower idea since those are about $800.00 but I know they go very slow and I havent seen one that looks comfortable to ride on.
Im going to check on pricing for a UTV/mini truck, they look really fun but I'm sure super expensive.


----------



## Chiefmorton

You might check ebay too, I've saw some pretty good deals on some nice used Polaris Rangers and some with plows.


----------



## grasskeepers

i love my ztr with my plow on it its much better in tight areas. and in my city anyone using a atv in city limits faces a $10 000 fine and the atv taken away till after you talk to a judge


----------



## sublime68charge

grasskeepers;706021 said:


> i love my ztr with my plow on it its much better in tight areas. and in my city anyone using a atv in city limits faces a $10 000 fine and the atv taken away till after you talk to a judge


Really, is there more of a back story to this,
It would be the first I have heard of such an ordeal.
so you can't even you your ATV on your own land for snow removal?

glad I don't live there.

sublime out.

and Go with the ATV and Plow.
Unless your ZTR is under a warranty and if it breaks you can get it fixed per the warranty.
IF your ZTR is alway's going to be under warranty then you could go that route but I would not want to have to pay to FIX it if its' broken. Also how much you have invested in your ZTR and need it for mowing lawns? 
Invest in an ATV and save the ZTR for what you got it for.
an ATV will take alot of abuse. 
just my thoughts.


----------



## workingirl

A city that imposes fines for using an ATV is CRAZY! During a snow emergency here you can drive snowmobiles, ATV's or anyting else that will get threw, right down the road. I was thinking that with my ZTR I could get in even tighter than an ATV and be able to turn around on a dime instead of the back and forth motion on a ATV, like "grasskeepers" mentioned.
I think that with the 27hp and tire chains on the posi drive wheels I wont have any problems pushing snow. I like the Mibar system since I do have to go up alot of curbs to get to the sitting areas and around the bus stops. No one could tell me how high the Snowsport would be off the ground when transporting to even see if I could get up a curb letalone up my trailer. I know I could go up my trailer backwards but going down it the plow will hit first and probably stop me dead (pretty steep).


----------



## beerman6

couldnt you spin around and back off the trailer?

I think it would be great to plow with a ZTR,I'm afraid there would be too much of a load on the hydro's.


----------



## workingirl

beerman6;707773 said:


> couldnt you spin around and back off the trailer?
> 
> I think it would be great to plow with a ZTR,I'm afraid there would be too much of a load on the hydro's.


I did think of that and even measured for it but there isnt enough room in my enclosed trailer to spin around.


----------



## Oshkosh1990

http://www.agricover.com/index.php/products/category/C142/

I this is the only company that i know of who sells plows for the ZTR.


----------



## grasskeepers

i didn't order a snowsport because it doesn't raise up, and theres no way it would go in a enclosed, my blade goes up and and it still hits the door sometimes. the blade i have i got at canadian tire for 350 and go a bracet made for 100,


----------



## green814

I have been looking into a plow for my Toro Z-Master as well. I was told that the Toro's are tuned very lean to maximize fuel efficiency in the summer and that winter use would cause the motor to burn up. Has anyone else heard of such a thing?

Workingirl:

I have been looking at the Tuck City Splow from Rocky Mountian ATV. It looks very well built from the pics Chiefmorton has posted in his "Ranger's Ready Now" thread. Only thing is, I would have to build a mount for it. Doesn't seem like it would be to bad to build though. And add the 2500lb winch from Harbor freight as this plow is a "winch only" setup for the lift.

Chris


----------



## pby98

get an atv


----------



## workingirl

I cant believe a 60" SnowSport plow for my mower is $800.00 and $850.00 for a 66"! At first I figured since the Mibar plow wasn't available yet I would just go ahead and order one from Agricover to get me going on some accounts. There is no way I'm paying that much for a plow that doesnt have any lift, plus I would have to pay someone to weld a reciever onto my machine for the SnowSport to attach.

Green184
I would have someone piece together a Tusk for me but I know the labor charges would to get crazy at my dealer. I wish I was more mechanically inclined and do more things myself but until then I'm at the mercy of a $65.00 per hr mechanic.


----------



## RickO

*Zs Rock! at pushing white stuff!*

I know this thread is a bit old..

I think the Z is the way to go. I had two guys in my drive with quads and they did ok but the Z did better. I had chains, the drive tires have all the weight above them and it is zero turn. It weighs about twice what most quads weigh. If yours is 27hp it probably weighs more than mine. My Z will go 9mph.. I realize the quad will go faster but I doubt, when you consider turn radious, start stop and weight difference, that the quad will out plow the Z. We'll find our though because I'm going to call my neighbor, with the quad, over when I get setup. He wants to know as much as I do. Also, as far as the Z not holding up, are you kidding me! Zs are built like tanks and they are made to run all day long day after hot summer day. Try that with a quad and see how long it holds up.

I bought a 60" plow from that country ztr site and it was waaaay underbuilt for my Z. I put it on a 1,000 pound Hustler Mini Z and destroyed it in about 30 minutes. I was pushing very wet heavy snow and it just busted apart. I was encouraged by how well my Z pushed snow though (for 30 minutes). If I had a good heavy plow, it would really be awesome. I am looking for another plow. Hustler sells one for some of their models, just not mine. In fact many ZTR makers are now offering plows - which leads one to think that the myth about the hydros not holding up and the motors blowing up etc. - are exactly that, myths!

Use the Z... it is awesome. I've done it.. not just assuming.


----------



## JustAGuy

grasskeepers;706021 said:


> i love my ztr with my plow on it its much better in tight areas. and in my city anyone using a atv in city limits faces a $10 000 fine and the atv taken away till after you talk to a judge


Please provide a cite for that city statute. I find a $10,000 fine for using an ATV in town a bit difficult to believe.


----------



## green814

Workingirl,

Any updates on your decision?

Other Z users:

In trying to decide if adding a plow to the Z was/is the way to go for me, I asked a few local dealers their thoughts.

Here is the response I got:

1: I would be afraid of "tweaking" the frame aligment of the Z, and not having the mower deck level afterward.
2: The hydro's won't work right in extreme cold. Mind you, I live in MI near Flint (about an hour North of Ann Arbor, hour East of Lansing), not EXTREMELY COLD without windchill most of the time.
3: The carb isn't tuned for winter use. It is already lean for the best fuel efficiency, and winter use would lean the motor out even more, possibly burning the motor up.

Any thoughts on these "Facts" from dealers??????

Mind you, I have a Toro Z Master, not a "homeowner" model (Not knocking them).

Chris


----------



## unit28

I'm not sure of your frame mounting points For me I just fabbed my own bracket from a lawn tractor blade kit to my front deck. It won't ever budge.

And the hydro works great, so no issues at very low temps. I was pushing a 7 1/2 foot monstrosity with it and the mower never gave any indication of stress. The tires spun to the limit of not being able to push more.

Mine is pull start so I just store mine inside and change the oil to very low visc. You'll need a battery to handle low temps upon start up. The other problem is the throttle cable, it may freeze up. So I just washed it at the self serve, afterwards I sprayed dry lithium on it.


----------



## RickO

*Wow*



green814;744805 said:


> Workingirl,
> 
> 1: I would be afraid of "tweaking" the frame aligment of the Z, and not having the mower deck level afterward.
> 
> Wow, I can't believe a dealer really said this. They have been putting blades on garden tractors for years and no one questions it for frame strength.wesport The frame of the commercial Zs are made to hit trees and bounce off and keep mowing. You are not going to tweak a Z frame with a snow blade. you will tear up the blade first. Hydros work fine in the winter. I couldn't tell any difference.


----------



## Skid Mark

quad sounds good you could have it for fun off road too. good luck...


----------



## green814

RickO;746036 said:


> green814;744805 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1: I would be afraid of "tweaking" the frame aligment of the Z, and not having the mower deck level afterward.
> Wow, I can't believe a dealer really said this. They have been putting blades on garden tractors for years and no one questions it for frame strength.wesport The frame of the commercial Zs are made to hit trees and bounce off and keep mowing. You are not going to tweak a Z frame with a snow blade. you will tear up the blade first. Hydros work fine in the winter. I couldn't tell any difference.
> 
> 
> 
> RickO,
> 
> I thought the same thing about the frame. And as for the hydros, I couldn't figure out how a Z mowers hydros wouldn't work, BUT a lawn/garden tractor with a hydro trans works fine!
> 
> The only other thing is the tuning of the carb. But again, how would this be different from a lawn/garden tractor????
> 
> Chris
Click to expand...


----------



## unit28

same thing, when a tractor mower ........ atv, car...etc etc etc. is used in winter,
you should not have to readjust anything. But if it is anything to keep it from starting, most likiely it wil be a battery issue or fuel. If it's fuel related, most likely the valve inside the carb isn't closing fully when starting a cold engine. <or, in other words> The choke may not fully close. It would then cause flooding the engine trying to start it repeatedly.

When it's warmer outside that valve is a little more forgiving if it isn't fully closed.


----------



## SQuad

Our provincial laws state that a vehicule dedicated for snow removal can be licenced for travel on public roads between November till April. Took a little convincing at the lincence bureau but they gave me a plate. It cuts out the loading and unloading time therefore saving 30% of the time spent doing my run. I travel up to 40 km./ hr. ( 25 mph.) between customers. Eliminates the truck/trailer combination, the added fuel expence,and trying to manuver in filled parking lots. When I reach each destination I'm ready to go to work. There's a guy here with a zero turn mower and I blast by him on the ATV. Plus the ATV can easily climb curbs.


----------



## ALC-GregH

nice little train in your avatar.


----------



## RickO

*Transportation between Jobs!*



SQuad;748859 said:


> Our provincial laws state that a vehicule dedicated for snow removal can be licenced for travel on public roads between November till April. Took a little convincing at the lincence bureau but they gave me a plate. It cuts out the loading and unloading time therefore saving 30% of the time spent doing my run. I travel up to 40 km./ hr. ( 25 mph.) between customers. Eliminates the truck/trailer combination, the added fuel expence,and trying to manuver in filled parking lots. When I reach each destination I'm ready to go to work. There's a guy here with a zero turn mower and I blast by him on the ATV. Plus the ATV can easily climb curbs.


This is probably the best argument I have heard yet for ATV - and the ones who claim you can do other "fun" things with a quad. ussmileyflag


----------



## cybervision

*Just some info on plows for a Zeroturn*

I just put a 60" plow on my 60" Exmark Lazer. I wanted full electric power so I used the setup from Johnny Products. It is very heavy duty and works very well. I have a joystick control mounted onto my right drive lever so I can operate the angle and up/down very easily. They do not make a unit for ZTRs any more because demand was low so I had to convert the bracket over to fit my machine. I replaced the drive tires with a set of IDP Mudlites and they work very well, even on ice. We only had 6" of snow so far but it pushed like it was not even there. I have a 350 foot drive and was pushing up to 9 MPH. I would like to get a wider plow since my deck is 62" wide.

Don't worry about the hydraulics on a ZTR, they are well suited for this type of work. You will loose traction long before you will put too much strain on the pumps or wheel motors. Just don't go ramming into a packed pile of snow. Several manufacturers sell and promote plowing including Dixie Chopper, which you can see in the video below.

Here is a list of plows:

http://www.johnnyproducts.com/J_Bucket_HTMs/Johnny_Plow_Jr.htm

http://www.accessiblesystems.com/snow/snow.php

http://www.countryztr.com/

http://www.trac-vac.com/index_files/fmblade.htm

http://www.yardandgardendirect.com/zeroturnattachments.htm

Here are some videos:

DIXIE CHOPPER VIDEO:

http://dixiechopper.com/2009/media/accessories/snowplow.html

Z-MOUNT VIDEO:

http://www.accessiblesystems.com/snow/snowplow.mpg


----------



## green814

Cyber,

If you don't mind, could you post some pics of your setup? IF I do a plow on the Z, I figured I would take the deck off just to try to keep the salt off it. But I was also looking at a 66" or even a 72" plow as well.

T.Y.
Chris


----------



## grasskeepers

> The RCMP are reminding snowmobilers the proper ettiquette to driving their snowmobiles and ATVs. It is against the bylaw to ride any OHV's on public roads. OHV's can be ridden in Abasand, Timberlea, in Waterways and the Snye Park.
> 
> DRiver must also make sure to have a lisence and insurance, and a lisence plate must be visible at all times.
> 
> People with OHVs could be ticketed for not following the rules.


 FOrt McMurray Paper


> Friday, 20 February 2009
> Local police want to remind the public that enforcement relating to Off Highway Vehicles continues.
> The Special Patrol Enhancement Awareness or SPEAR Team is set up to enforce bylaws as well as provide education relating to OHV.
> Police are encouraging the public to report any misuse of Off Highway Vehicles by calling the complaint line at 780-788-4000.


http://www.woodbuffalo.ab.ca/residents/bylaw_services/pdf/98-078-OHV%20in%20Urban%20Service%20Area.pdf


----------



## cybervision

green814;754915 said:


> Cyber,
> 
> If you don't mind, could you post some pics of your setup? IF I do a plow on the Z, I figured I would take the deck off just to try to keep the salt off it. But I was also looking at a 66" or even a 72" plow as well.
> 
> T.Y.
> Chris


I will try to get some pictures posted soon. I am not sure if you need to be concerned with salt. The only area of my deck that get snow on it is both ends and that is because the deck is wider than the blade. This should be solved when I go to the 72" blade. Also, without the deck the machine will be lighter which in theory would decrease traction. So far traction has not been an issue with the Mudlites. They are the only tires I found that would fit on my machine. I did not want to use chains on my drive so I needed a tire with more open treads than the Turfsavers have.

The options on what is available are different if you remove the deck. Some plows are designed to have the deck removed. If you are capable of alterations you may want to look at the Warn UTV 72" plow. They have a power angle option and you can mount one of these 12 volt winches on you mower to raise it up. I just saw a winch advertised at Harbor Freight for $99.00 each.

http://www.warn.com/atv/plows/utility_vehicles.shtml

Also, it looks like Dixie Chopper's setup can be mounted on your Toro if you mount a bar accross the front of the frame. Their manual is found here:

http://dixiechopper.com/2009/index.php/home/manuals#loop


----------



## cybervision

Two Videos on D.C's website:

http://dixiechopper.com/2009/media/accessories/SESnowPlow.html

http://dixiechopper.com/2009/media/accessories/snowplow.html


----------



## nycjsw

I've an Ariens/Gravely 1840 ZT. I've used it to plow about 4 driveways (for free) in my neighborhood that are double wide and about 50 ft long. My Zero Turn is a beast in the snow and will plow great up to about 8 inches (most I've done). We got 12 inches but I broke it up and plowed twice. I used the momentum from the ZT to take it easy on the hydros. It does not seem that hard on the hyrdos b/c the tires slip if the strain gets too bad. I don't use chains and the traction is pretty good. With chains I think it would be great but I worry b/c most of our driveways are aggregate concrete or stamped/dyed black. I got the plow from a place called Country ZTR. It is built really solid and was only ~$450 for the 48" plow. You have to raise the plow with your feet. 
http://www.countryztr.com/snowplow.htm

Video of plow in action


----------



## workingirl

Sorry guys, been busy.
I bought the Mibar plow late summer before they had production pieces available for a great price since I preordered. This plow is probably the best thing I ever bought, it has quick clamps in front to pull it off and the pivot mount lets the blade contuor to the ground even steep angles. This is the first year I ever made money plowing and I likie it.

Their videos show how much you can try to beat them up and IMO they are the only commercial grade plows available (i did alot of searcing)

http://mibarproducts.com/videos.html 
Dixie Chopper plowing videos and eXmark.

Ill try to get a video of me on my snapper plowing some snow.


----------



## Louiso

it depends....if you want a back rest use the mower. if you want power and to have fun other tan snow get the atv!!


----------



## tauzinger

*Plow for z-master commercial 2000*

Apologies, I know this is an old thread.

I just moved and am getting a z-master commercial 2000 for my 3.6 acres like the previous owner. Which snow plows/blades are compatible with this model or where can I look? Google was less than helpful in that regard.


----------



## RickO

Here is what I have used for about 3 Years now. It works very well and I have about $500 in the whole thing, including the winch.

I made the bracket at my dad's house to fit a "50 Swisher plow I bought at Tractor supply. Added the winch and I have been pushing mine and my neighbor's snow for at least three years now. My Hustler Mini Z weighs 1,000lbs. I put chains on and it plows very well.

Make the bracket with at least 3/8 inch steel and very heavy square tube. I just bolt it on every year or have even left it on all summer since the blade can be used for dirt or gravel.


----------



## RickO

*ZTR with Blade*

Pic of the whole Z.. see where I mounted the winch.. I leave it on all year...


----------



## tread lightly services

neither 
toro dingo with a plow. you will find other uses for it all year long.


----------



## Grasshoppage

I am the same person that posted in this thread as RickO but I couldn't remember my password so I think I created a new account as grasshoppage years ago.

I know this is a several-year-old thread but it's that time of year again and I have a lot more experience with having pushed snow with more than one ZTR.

I used the Hustler mini z set up for at least five years; no issues whatsoever. I upgraded to a grasshopper and I bought the little bully dozer blade with it and I pushed snow with that for 1 year and it did incredible.

I did about five of my neighbors many of us had 300-foot driveways and it was a big snow year. Very fast.

Now I have a gravely ZT HD 60. I had to sell the grasshopper because I was between jobs.

I'm about to put a Kolpin 60 inch switchblade on my gravely.


----------



## smollenhauer

Grasshoppage said:


> I am the same person that posted in this thread as RickO but I couldn't remember my password so I think I created a new account as grasshoppage years ago.
> 
> I know this is a several-year-old thread but it's that time of year again and I have a lot more experience with having pushed snow with more than one ZTR.
> 
> I used the Hustler mini z set up for at least five years; no issues whatsoever. I upgraded to a grasshopper and I bought the little bully dozer blade with it and I pushed snow with that for 1 year and it did incredible.
> 
> I did about five of my neighbors many of us had 300-foot driveways and it was a big snow year. Very fast.
> 
> Now I have a gravely ZT HD 60. I had to sell the grasshopper because I was between jobs.
> 
> I'm about to put a Kolpin 60 inch switchblade on my gravely.


I have a Gravely ZT HD 52 and am thinking about putting a plow on to handle a 16' x 200' concrete driveway. I'm interested in whether there was unusual wear on the hydros or nothing worse than a summer of mowing 2 acres? Do you keep your mower deck on for extra weight? How about tire chains?


----------



## Grasshoppage

smollenhauer said:


> I have a Gravely ZT HD 52 and am thinking about putting a plow on to handle a 16' x 200' concrete driveway. I'm interested in whether there was unusual wear on the hydros or nothing worse than a summer of mowing 2 acres? Do you keep your mower deck on for extra weight? How about tire chains?


I left the deck on, the weight doesn't hurt and snow is no different than wet grass on the deck.

I have no way of knowing of any unusual wear other than I never had any issues with them. As has already been said, they have been putting snow plow's on much less commercial grade hydro transmissions for garden tractors for decades. I honestly don't even know how, wear on the hydros, is even a discussion point.

I heard that from many of my neighbors who had ATVs or tractors. When you do something that is unconventional you are always going to have people scoffing. Do what works for you and don't worry about it. I do agree an ATV is more fun but not for plowing snow. I would try it without chains at first, I think you will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## sublime68charge

smollenhauer said:


> I have a Gravely ZT HD 52 and am thinking about putting a plow on to handle a 16' x 200' concrete driveway. I'm interested in whether there was unusual wear on the hydros or nothing worse than a summer of mowing 2 acres? Do you keep your mower deck on for extra weight? How about tire chains?


it should handle your driveway just fine.

Tire chains are going to give you a rough ride on pavement as well.
if your drive way is pretty level you'll be fine without the chains.
though I added tire chains to my ATV and was able to push %30 more snow with chains than without. Chains add traction but also will put more abuse on your drive train. Id plow with out chains and if your not happy with how it does than add the chains. but there a pain to put on/off every year. On my ATV I have the OEM tires with Chains then a summer Mud set of tires I just change tires spring and fall.

How wide of a plow?


----------



## sublime68charge

only other thing I can say with a ATV if you want you can pick the blade up and go baja across the yard if you want to. within reason. with a ZTR or Garden tractor your limited to staying on plowed area's more or less.

for my plowing circuit I have several spots where I have a ATV path around a building to get the angle I want to clear snow from front door side walk or a to drop the blade at a dead end head way spot and plow going down the hill.

on the plus side the ATV in 2wd drive mode is a doughnut spinning machine.

though I image the ZTR would go around in tight circles as well!


----------



## smollenhauer

My driveway is 16' wide, 150' long. Plus a garage pad about 30x40.


----------



## sublime68charge

smollenhauer said:


> My driveway is 16' wide, 150' long. Plus a garage pad about 30x40.


your ZTR should handle that area just fine.

25HP will give you plenty of Power and Weight you should be good as well.

what size blade are you thinking?

and How many snow falls a year due you get on AVG and what is your biggest snowfall?

13 snow events and AVG 4" of snow no problem

if your getting 20 events and 8" of snow you might need to think of something else

also due you have enough room to push the snow back?

at the start of the year push back extra far to make sure you have enough room at the end of the year.

Id say 50" to 60" plow 
due you have sidewalk to deal with at all?

Pic of your driveway and pad would help as well

will you be plowing the length of the driveway? or just pushing it across to the yard a blade width at a time?


----------



## smollenhauer

I live in central Illinois and we don't get too many deep snows most years so total volume should be okay. My driveway has a lot of room on each side for going the length. I used to use a Boss plow on an Expedition but got rid of the vehicle and wife doesn't want to try rigging something to her shiny new Explorer.

Pushing into the yard is fine and the dog appreciates having some clear space in the grass for her business too.


----------

